# Junghans Trilastic



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all I acquired this today from a little second hand shop nr me. I like to go in have a browse and a chat to the owner, and saw this little junghans sat there. I'm guessing 60-70 for the year, I'm guessing german but the foreign at the 6oclock position I'm not sure about.

Winds real smooth and keeps reasonable time.

It's a very nice looking dress watch on a worn black leather strap.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch & a quality brand well done!

Wear it in great health!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Cheers bud, I know very little about the brand but had heard of them , and it looked so nice,

So I paid my shekels and popped it in my pocket.

Just not told the wife I bought another, or I'm seriously in the dog house .


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

They either get used to the watches constantly turning up or divorce you lol


----------

